# A gift from a friend



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Well a buddy of mine just got back from Cuba....needless to say he thought of me when he was down there. For that I am great full. Here's my haul.... I'm positive these are authentic Cubans just because he bought them in Havana! Lol...here's the crazy thing, these things smell good! I was thinking of making them in to some kind of wall art, but man their smell has me thinking I should smoke them...either way I feel blessed for someone other then my mom thinking of me... 

















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Drooling....

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Can’t wait for the FOG’s to chime in! Cause those look legitimate to me but, what the hell do I know lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Can't wait for the FOG's to chime in! Cause those look legitimate to me but, what the hell do I know lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao.....pretty sure they'll get a kick out of them...I don't even think all the brands make this size....however I am no aficionado on Cubans. They do have that barnyard smell just like the cohibas and Montes I got yesterday tho...so tempting to smoke them!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kidvegas said:


> Can't wait for the FOG's to chime in! Cause those look legitimate to me but, what the hell do I know lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to say i think not that Montie is the worst looking of the bunch. Look like farm rolls with authentic bands. many farm rolls are rough looking but smoke exquisitely.



GOT14U said:


> Lmao.....pretty sure they'll get a kick out of them...I don't even think all the brands make this size....however I am no aficionado on Cubans. They do have that barnyard smell just like the cohibas and Montes I got yesterday tho...so tempting to smoke them!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Be glad to have such a good friend the thought is always the most important gesture. Authenticity takes a back seat to the kindness he has shown you. Your a lucky man.:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to say i think not that Montie is the worst looking of the bunch. Look like farm rolls with authentic bands. many farm rolls are rough looking but smoke exquisitely.
> 
> Be glad to have such a good friend the thought is always the most important gesture. Authenticity takes a back seat to the kindness he has shown you. Your a lucky man.:vs_cool:


Man, if it wasn't for you and the others with intimate knowledge of cc's around this forum. Myself and I'm sure others would be Fooked when it comes to the legitimacy or not of the Cuban cigar world

Thanks as always Brother!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to say i think not that Montie is the worst looking of the bunch. Look like farm rolls with authentic bands. many farm rolls are rough looking but smoke exquisitely.
> 
> :


They're definitely not factory rolls. And while some "farmies" are fabulous, I don't think that these came off of one of the better farms. Definitely not Robaina. Whoever rolled them doesn't have much in the way of skill.

Unfortunately, even in Cuba almost everything sold on the street is fake.

With crappy rolls like that, I worry about what the filler looks like. It could be floor sweepings.

Sorry to rain on the parade.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Oh there is no parade here...lol....I knew they were fake. They do smell good tho....I’ll figure out some kind of wall art to use them for.


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

bpegler said:


> With crappy rolls like that, I worry about what the filler looks like. It could be floor sweepings.


Nice gesture albeit authentic pubans.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> They're definitely not factory rolls. And while some "farmies" are fabulous, I don't think that these came off of one of the better farms. Definitely not Robaina. Whoever rolled them doesn't have much in the way of skill.
> 
> Unfortunately, even in Cuba almost everything sold on the street is fake.
> 
> ...


I must Concur i guess i sugar coated it a little.
Did you ever think you would see the day what is the world coming to.
Must be getting soft in my old age!:vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I must Concur i guess i sugar coated it a little.
> 
> Did you ever think you would see the day what is the world coming to.
> 
> Must be getting soft in my old age!:vs_laugh:


Such a softy!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GOT14U said:


> Such a softy!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

1st Question Always: Where did he buy them ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

La Casa Del Habano- o.k.
From a guy on the beach - not so much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

